# $225 Puerto Vallarta 1BR Vallarta Torre Oct. 4-11, 2022, and Oct. 11-18, 2022



## AdrienneMarcy (Aug 23, 2022)

One bedroom resort condo vacation rental in Puerto Vallarta available in October. I have reserved two weeks in a one bedroom unit in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, for rent. Our plans have changed so I am offering either one or both weeks for $225

 per week. These units sleep four and include a kitchen, which we appreciate a lot. (Eating out 2-3 meals a day is not fun for us, so we appreciate a kitchen!!)

Dates for these weeks are October 4-11, 2022 and October 11-18, 2022. Special discount to someone who wants to rent both weeks.

From the website:

"Aglow with ornate pools and architecture, Puerto Vallarta is one of the friendliest and most diverse beach destinations in the world.  Once a tiny fishing village, Puerto Vallarta is now a world class resort that has retained all of the quaint charms of the original colonial village, yet functions as a modern resort."

Quick Glance:

Resort features
Mexican-style furnishings and tiled floors
Palapa bar for beach and poolside service
Onsite restaurant Jardin del Sol
Swimming pool with jacuzzi
Purified water throughout resort
24-hour security
Shuffleboard and BBQ area
Check out the native humpback whale pod in Banderas Bay on an Ecotour
Fly through the air on the Zipline Canopy Tours


----------



## nlaurel (Sep 1, 2022)

Interested, sent you PM


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Sep 1, 2022)

nlaurel said:


> Interested, sent you PM


I am a new member of Tubbs and can’t figure out how to reply.  Both weeks are still available.


----------



## callwill (Sep 1, 2022)

AdrienneMarcy said:


> I am a new member of Tubbs and can’t figure out how to reply.  Both weeks are still available.


At the top of the TUG page---provided you have signed in---look for the "envelope".  That is where you will find  "conversations"...the PMs.
It might be sifferent on the "Tubbs" page  though!


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Sep 1, 2022)

nlaurel said:


> Interested, sent you PM





callwill said:


> At the top of the TUG page---provided you have signed in---look for the "envelope".  That is where you will find  "conversations"...the PMs.
> It might be sifferent on the "Tubbs" page  though!


Signed in, and saw nothing in conversations.  So I don’t know how to reply yet!!! ‍


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2022)

AdrienneMarcy said:


> Signed in, and saw nothing in conversations.  So I don’t know how to reply yet!!! ‍♀


If you click on a blue username, it will open a dialog where you can reply or make a private message (conversation) with that user. You might be coming against a new feature meant to keep newbies from being able to make private posts for a time. Sadly that had to happen because spammers we're harassing and spamming renters and sellers. It isn't personal.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2022)

This is a nice resort and if I didn't already have plans in October, I'd be interested in this great rental price.


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Sep 1, 2022)

nlaurel said:


> Interested, sent you PM





Passepartout said:


> If you click on a blue username, it will open a dialog where you can reply or make a private message (conversation) with that user. You might be coming against a new feature meant to keep newbies from being able to make private posts for a time. Sadly that had to happen because spammers we're harassing and spamming renters and sellers. It isn't personal.
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the information!  I hope I can connect with nlaurel but have no idea how to do that!!
Adrienne


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2022)

AdrienneMarcy said:


> Thanks for the information!  I hope I can connect with nlaurel but have no idea how to do that!!
> Adrienne


Here: Send a request to the TUG owner and explain that you should not have been excluded from PMs. Here's his link: please email me at tugadmin@tug2.net if you experience issues with the forums relating to your user group!

I see that @nlaurel is also a newbie and that may also be obstructing your DMs.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2022)

should work now


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Sep 1, 2022)

nlaurel said:


> Interested, sent you PM


Never received PM, try again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2022)

she will need to make another post for PMs to be enabled on the forum...sorry.


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Sep 1, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> she will need to make another post for PMs to be enabled on the forum...sorry.


Thanks for sharing this information!!


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Sep 13, 2022)

October 4-11, 2022 has been rented but October 11-18, 2022 still available!


----------



## AdrienneMarcy (Sep 27, 2022)

AdrienneMarcy said:


> October 4-11, 2022 has been rented but October 11-18, 2022 still available!


October 11-18 still available!


----------

